# Liquidlast liner swatches May 2006



## devin (Apr 23, 2006)

I didn't know which forum to put this in, but feel free to place it in the correct forum.

Okay I got a chance to sample the liquidlast liners and I can I just say they are all fabulous!!! I have to have them all! They dry quickly and will last through anything! 

Colors from left to right:
greenplay, coco bar, auto-orange, dress khaki, inky, aqualine,fushcia-ism , blue horizon, pop iris, classic cream 

I didn't swatch black, but it's black. LOL!


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 23, 2006)

Those colors are fabulous! I want powerplum.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Inky is beautiful!  I want greenplay too.  Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 23, 2006)

aqualine is so hot. i love the idea of these since i don't really like the "look" of fluidline, since all the cool colors are sheer.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 23, 2006)

oh girrrlll those look fab! i'm gonna move this to mac chat ok


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you for posting that!  I am going to have to get them all when they come out May 4!  Yeah for liquidlast!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmmm...I thought powerplum was supposed to be "deep plum with red pearl"?


----------



## Brianne (Apr 23, 2006)

Greenplay, Dress Khaki, and Aqualine are goregous!


----------



## wiffa (Apr 23, 2006)

I want them all! Esp dress inky!


----------



## devin (Apr 23, 2006)

oh sorry I think I might have mixed up powerplum and pop iris, but you get the idea!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 
_Hmmm...I thought powerplum was supposed to be "deep plum with red pearl"? _


----------



## devin (Apr 23, 2006)

no problem! They are wonderful and I literally had to scrub my arm to get them to come off, not even soap and water would get them off!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh girrrlll those look fab! i'm gonna move this to mac chat ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## mekaboo (Apr 23, 2006)

Now why you startin' sumthin'?   When my husband gets the credit card bill, I'm gonna point straight to you. LOL


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 23, 2006)

Ooh, I love Coco Bar, Dress Khaki & Pop Iris! 

I wonder if Auto-Orange is anything like Rich Ground f/l? Could be the light but they look alike here.

Thanks for the swatches! Very kind of you to share!


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 23, 2006)

must.....have......everything.... hehe


----------



## ambriel (Apr 23, 2006)

They're GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 23, 2006)

hmm, this is bad,  I like them all.  They are permanent right?!


----------



## roxybc (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, so nice!  These are permanant right??  I like the Khaki one.


----------



## devin (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm gonna deny it all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 
_Now why you startin' sumthin'? When my husband gets the credit card bill, I'm gonna point straight to you. LOL_


----------



## devin (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes these will be permanent!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Wow, so nice! These are permanant right?? I like the Khaki one._


----------



## devin (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah it probably is my flash. Auto-orange looks more orange than rich ground.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Ooh, I love Coco Bar, Dress Khaki & Pop Iris! 

I wonder if Auto-Orange is anything like Rich Ground f/l? Could be the light but they look alike here.

Thanks for the swatches! Very kind of you to share!_


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 23, 2006)

Cool, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you think these would be good eyeshadow bases?


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanx So Much For This!


May 4th Here I Come!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 23, 2006)

are they permanent??...oh ok..they are..thanks god


----------



## bozica (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting the swatches! These are gorgeous, I can't wait for them to come out!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh mah gawsh those are super pretty! Thanks so much for the posting...my budget isn't so thankful, but it's better than seeing them and going on an impulse buy! Now I have a little while to let it sink in, convince myself I only need one for now...*poker face*


----------



## absolut_blonde (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks so much for these pics!

Is Coco Bar flat/matte like Dipdown or does it have a bit of shimmer? From the pic, it almost looks like it's got a subtle sheen. And is it on the cooler side? *crosses fingers*


----------



## divaster (Apr 24, 2006)

they all look great but I am really loving that coco bar!


----------



## lara (Apr 24, 2006)

Helloooooo Inky, meet your new owner-to-be!


----------



## devin (Apr 24, 2006)

yes coco bar is flat. it is very deep chocolate brown! it doesn't look cool, but it does look like it could compliment either skintone.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absolut_blonde* 
_Thanks so much for these pics!

Is Coco Bar flat/matte like Dipdown or does it have a bit of shimmer? From the pic, it almost looks like it's got a subtle sheen. And is it on the cooler side? *crosses fingers*_


----------



## aziza (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh. My. Gosh. I want them all!


----------



## depecher (Apr 24, 2006)

Ohhh, those do look pretty. I have never used liquid liner before but have a feeling that I won't be all that good with the application. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for posting the swatches.


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the swatch! Inky is so gooooorgeous!! Now I have to practice with my cheapo liquid liner.. so by the time I use MAC ones, I'd apply them nicely. Hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aqualine looks so similar to blue horizon from the swatch.. more similar than I thought..


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2006)

I normally try not to get swept up in the hype but these are HOT!  I must have at least one.  

This has probably already been asked - but what's the applicator like?  Is it a little brush like the glitter liners?


----------



## Jaim (Apr 24, 2006)

Haha, I love them! I'm so damn excited because I often get watery eyes and the liquid liner runs too much.


----------



## devin (Apr 24, 2006)

it has the thin, flimsy applicator.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 
_I normally try not to get swept up in the hype but these are HOT! I must have at least one. 

This has probably already been asked - but what's the applicator like? Is it a little brush like the glitter liners?_


----------



## devin (Apr 24, 2006)

it's just my camera. aqualine has more green and blue horizon looks more blue.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 
_Thanks for the swatch! Inky is so gooooorgeous!! Now I have to practice with my cheapo liquid liner.. so by the time I use MAC ones, I'd apply them nicely. Hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aqualine looks so similar to blue horizon from the swatch.. more similar than I thought.._


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 24, 2006)

Soooo pretty!!!  Thanks for posting the swatches.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, did you see the fuschia one as well?


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 24, 2006)

in the words of pokemon...

"GOTTA HAVE 'EM ALL!!!!!"

lol sorry, being a dork hehe


----------



## veilchen (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot for sharing! I can also say, I want them all!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 24, 2006)

*drools on the keyboard*

I'm very happy that those are permanent! Greenplay screams my name!


----------



## user79 (Apr 24, 2006)

I like the Coco one!


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 24, 2006)

*drool* Greenplay and Blue Horizon for me.


----------



## Verdigris (Apr 24, 2006)

I love them all, and will have them all.


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 24, 2006)

Greenplay is amazing!! I only wish I can learn applying them!


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah I hope they are not hard to apply, I want so many of them.


----------



## devin (Apr 24, 2006)

I swatched all the colors except black. the closest color to fuschia was pop iris.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_Soooo pretty!!! Thanks for posting the swatches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, did you see the fuschia one as well?_


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Apr 24, 2006)

omg im getting the purples and blue one, these are amazing, thanks!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 24, 2006)

So are they still coming out with one called Fuschia-ism?


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 24, 2006)

Now let's see...which ones do I want?


----------



## devin (Apr 24, 2006)

i didn't see that one, so i am not for sure.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_So are they still coming out with one called Fuschia-ism?_


----------



## Flammable (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 
_Yes these will be permanent!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
by permanent, you mean just water-resistant right? thanks!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 24, 2006)

so glad these are permenant cos i need to wait till my bday (beginning of june) to get them. going to get aqualine, greenplay and prob blue horizon as well. and that purple one...maybe....or should i just buy them all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







o/t but is there a new collection out in next few wks too?


----------



## devin (Apr 24, 2006)

Sundressing is coming out May 4th.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_so glad these are permenant cos i need to wait till my bday (beginning of june) to get them. going to get aqualine, greenplay and prob blue horizon as well. and that purple one...maybe....or should i just buy them all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







o/t but is there a new collection out in next few wks too?_


----------



## ninabruja (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 
_by permanent, you mean just water-resistant right? thanks!_

 

permanently carried... as opposed to a limited edition product.


----------



## User34 (Apr 25, 2006)

wow.. those look great!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 25, 2006)

OH my GOD. I want them ALL!!!!


----------



## Chrissi (Apr 25, 2006)

Aqualine and blue horizon *drool*

Thank you for posting those!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 25, 2006)

I have  never used liquid liner, but Inky and Greenplay are catching my eye!


----------



## eponine (Apr 26, 2006)

here's another picture of the liquidlast liners... didn't want to start another thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also...these have been on since last night and i've taken a shower since putting them on. they didn't budge!





from left to right... classic cream, auto-orange, dress khaki, coco bar, point black, powerplum, fuchsia-ism, pop iris, inky, blue herizon, aqualine, greenplay.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 26, 2006)

Dear Aqualine,

Come to mama.

That is all.


----------



## devin (Apr 26, 2006)

okay that's the other one i didn't swatch was powerplum, i mixed it up with fuschia-ism.(*goes to edit pic*)  thanks for the clearer pic!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eponine* 
_here's another picture of the liquidlast liners... didn't want to start another thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also...these have been on since last night and i've taken a shower since putting them on. they didn't budge!





from left to right... classic cream, auto-orange, dress khaki, coco bar, point black, powerplum, fuchsia-ism, pop iris, inky, blue herizon, aqualine, greenplay._


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 26, 2006)

I want almost all of those. I'm glad they're permanent, haha.


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 27, 2006)

i wasnt even that interested in these...
but seeing the swatches makes me want them ALL!!!! xxx


----------



## koolkatz (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm liking the looks of Inky.... *slaps self* No! Must stay true to HG gel eyeliners...


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Apr 27, 2006)

Damn. I want all of them. Right now.


----------



## litlaur (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm so glad these are permanent. What's the price?


----------



## devin (Apr 27, 2006)

15.00



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_I'm so glad these are permanent. What's the price?_


----------



## TM26 (Apr 27, 2006)

Those  are beautiful colors. Thanks for posting


----------



## SonRisa (Apr 28, 2006)

*Liquidlast / Sundressing*

Sorry I've been MIA ladies and gentlemen . . . Been pretty sick and busy :-/

HOWEVER, I did get some liquidlast liners and Sundressing products today and I'm in the process of uploading the picturesa

Here's a liquidlast swatch photo to tease you all . . .


----------



## samila18 (Apr 28, 2006)

amazing! glad to see you back ;-)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 28, 2006)

Those are gorgeous! Are they coming out with a pink one?  
Greenplay reminds me of Lucky Green and Aqualine is so beautiful.. I can't wait to get them.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 28, 2006)

ooooh...they look amazing!...can't wait till you finish adding to the gallery!


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 28, 2006)

What beautiful colors...thank you for posting these.  Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## hungerartist (Apr 28, 2006)

AH! these are amazing.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

goodness they are gorgeous! 

Feel better!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 28, 2006)

Looking at those swatches I don't know if I should be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right now...I thought Lure and Sundressing were the only ones I really had to worry about...I know they're perm but...um...*droooooooool*

Thanks for posting them SonRisa and hope you're feeling tip top soon!


----------



## lightnlovly (Apr 28, 2006)

Im soo excited....hold on for a min.....................................okay I just did cartwheels down the hall!!!  I can't wait....I see these liners in my sleep even..heehee


----------



## baby_love (Apr 28, 2006)

oh my god.  I am so excited.  thank you!!


----------



## meihwa (Apr 28, 2006)

It's nice to see you back and hopefully feeling better...thank you for taking the time to post these! Would you choose these over fluidlines?


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 28, 2006)

Dress Khaki looks like it would be beautiful on brown eyes! Son Risa, I hope you are feeling better and we are glad you are back!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 28, 2006)

Merging with the stickied thread where earlier swatches were posted.


----------



## LuckiestLiz (Apr 28, 2006)

I admit I had zero interest until I saw this. Drats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At least they're perm, they look beautiful!!!


----------



## foxy684 (Apr 28, 2006)

i will have NO money this summer!!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Apr 28, 2006)

SO pretty! Thanks for posting


----------

